# NSD upgrade breaks chroot



## G4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

After upgrading NSD to 3.2.16 (from ports), the chroot option doesn't work anymore.


```
# service nsd start
Starting nsd.
nsd[56357]: error: /usr/local/etc/nsd is not relative to /usr/local/etc/nsd/: chroot not possible
nsd startup failed.
```

Note that I haven't changed anything in the configuration file, and the error makes no sense.

After commenting out 
	
	



```
chroot: "/usr/local/etc/nsd/"
```
 it started fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 6, 2013)

Mind you, the following is from memory. But as I recall, the docs indicated NOT to hang a trailing slash on the path:

```
# YES
chroot: "/usr/local/etc/nsd"
```


```
# NO
chroot: "/usr/local/etc/nsd/"
```

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## G4 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope, already tried. Exact same error. I've also looked at the source and it deals with both cases. Any other ideas? The last version worked fine so something must have broken.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I installed it yesterday, but haven't _yet_ tried it out. I'll report back, if I can find anything that might be of use to you, or anyone else.

Best wishes.

--chris


----------

